# Middle Tennessee



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

We will be putting our place for sale in the Spring. 1300 sq ft house with full bright dry basement, 7 acres, creek, pond, nice bottomland for a garden, cabin, chicken coop. We are leaving due to age and husbands poor health. We have been here 16 years and have loved it! Homestead is located between Cookeville and Crossville. Thinking $120,000, but will find a firm price as Spring draws nearer. PM me if you want more info...John


----------



## rollason (Mar 1, 2015)

Topside- hello, do you have any pictures? We're looking in the TN or KY area. Thanks


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

PM me an e-mail address and I'll send you a photo....Topside


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All the best.


----------



## 264Win (Jan 14, 2010)

We are also looking and have relatives in Tenn. Lost our house due to forest fire last June 
would like to relocate South


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey Topside,

You're in the area I'm looking, in the price range we're looking and the description sounds interesting. I'll PM you!


----------

